# Bosch Cordless



## artisancorp (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi All, I need to replace my Bosch cordless equipment (18 volt blue core)and was looking for recommendations and why you would recommend it. I want something that will be available for awhile before becoming out dated. Thanks Mike


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Dewalt for me. It seems to me the other brands are for HO, they try to make them look like hot rods


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Milwaukee v28. I've got the same kit for 4-5 years now. Still chugging.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Makita for me, no problems to report, lithium batteries a must have.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Dewalt for me. It seems to me the other brands are for HO, they try to make them look like hot rods


Exactly......just like Nike running shoes...they look like space cadet boots.:laughing:, Wow dat saw has flames on it...cool:laughing::no: not for me...its too cheezzzzy


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hilti, you can't beat the warranty or the service.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I do like the Ridgid lifetime warranty on their batteries. But personally I like the Milwaukee cordless tools. They seem to hold up longer than most. I have the 24V Bosch set up, all still working. Just finding the batteries is a chore.

I had Dewalt in the past, their recip saw I broke the shaft twice, the drills burned out on me a dozen times. I am just not happy with the Dewalt products.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Dewalt is JUNK. They are one step above black and decker but still at the bottom of the totum pole. Ever ryobi is better than defunked er........ I mean dewalt


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

artisancorp

Your going to get all kinds of this and that, good luck on making your mind up.


----------



## artisancorp (Nov 10, 2008)

another question does higher cordless voltage mean more power or longer battery time?


----------



## slowforthecones (Apr 20, 2009)

i stopped buying dewalt a while ago once homeless depot was whoring them too much. I'm a hillti, bosch and makita guy..mostly hilti though


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

slowforthecones said:


> i stopped buying dewalt a while ago once homeless depot was whoring them too much. I'm a hillti, bosch and makita guy..mostly hilti though


Home Depot "whores" out all the brands you listed. Hilti should stick to Hammerdrills. I will put my Dewalt 18v drill up vs any of the others in the 18v cat. Bosch is HO junk, do you have the batt caulk gun or how about the fan.:laughing:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I think this thread has really narrowed it down for artisiancorp. :blink:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

pauliplumber said:


> I think this thread has really narrowed it down for artisiancorp. :blink:


 everyone has mixed feelings on this topic. Its hard for some folks to admit dewalt is a better made tool than what they have:thumbup:. If a HO has a cordless tool set 99% of the time its bosch-ryobi. What does that tell you?:no:


----------



## azzcrack (Aug 7, 2009)

DeWalt has never proved good to me. Perhaps because they are manufactured by BLACK & DECKER. would you buy a black&decker product?
Anyways, once Makita came out with the 18V LXT, I haven't turned back!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

You work at Makita. You are not a plumber. Correct?

Why are you here?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Nevermind. pitter patter.............


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I still have a Black+Decker Timberwolf Right Angle Drill that works 100% of the time


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> I still have a Black+Decker Timberwolf Right Angle Drill that works 100% of the time


I have 3 of em. The guys like the clutch. No breaky army


----------

